# Steaming Dim Sum



## Distorted Vision (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

Can I use an electric steamer to steam Dim Sum or do I have to use a Bamboo one with a wok?

Many thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2008)

An electric steamer should do the trick. You could also use a pan with a vegetable steamer insert. What's important is the steam, it doesn't much matter hoe it gets to the food.


----------



## attie (Jul 19, 2008)

I cheat and steam them in the micro wave


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 19, 2008)

I had the experience of steaming in an electric steamer when I cooked for a family in New Mexico and it really did not matter much. In fact it is more easier. At home, I use my wok and bamboo steamer...it is a "must-have" in my family.


----------

